# Smokin It #3 0r Smokin Tex 1460



## smokey50 (Jul 13, 2014)

I am looking at both these smokers. I know there is a big price difference, but am wanting information on the performance and reliability.

Any help from users would help. Thanks in advance.

I am in central Illinois and am looking forward to get smoking.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 13, 2014)

Howdy Smokey

We are happy you joined our forum. You'll find lost go great folks here that will help you with your smokes and exchange ideas.  Be sure to check out Jeffs E lessons here on the site.  Great information and totally FREE! 

Now as for your question... We have lots of folks that own both. And I promise that If you post this question in the  " Electric Smoker" area you are going to get more opinions that you want to read! We also have a prodcut review area that will be helpful. 

Hope that helps.  And WELCOME!

Brian


----------



## smokey50 (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks BDSkelly,

I'll put this in electric smokers.


----------



## gary s (Jul 14, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Brian gave you some good advice.

Gary S


----------



## smoke slinger (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, this is one great site for help and great recipes. I have enjoyed it over the last two years and I have gotten much help when needed. Don't be afraid to ask.

Craig


----------

